# Leopard Ctenopoma Tankmates



## Lcars (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone this is my first post. I have a 29 gallon cycling and I am planning on putting in a Leopard Ctenopoma and a Rubber Nose Pleco. Are there any other good tankmates that would work?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a Ctenopoma that is nearing 9 inches. He has been tankmate to every thing from small guppies to a Red-Tailed Shark. He doesn't seem to harass or eat anyone. I am suprised because he has such a large mouth, he could easily inhale any small fish. Right now he likes to eat small bits of shrimp or crab. Currently his tankmates are a medium Krib and three large Corys.


----------



## austin (Sep 4, 2011)

i have two that are 3 in and they are in a tank with all types of rainbows dwarf gouramis guppies (they eat guppie babbies) red tail shark cae's tetras and silk cats


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

i have two right now in my 20 gal. they are tank mates with 4 black neons and 2 dwarf gouramis. everyone seems to get along great. i feed mt guys freeze dried shrimp, but i have to break the up so they can eat them and not choke.

update-
my two guys have exploded in size and i house them in a 56 column tank with a small school of tiger barbs (7), a three spot gourami of similar size, a juvenile dojo loach, a juvenile female gbr, a juve striped raphael car, a juve clown pleco, and three small corys. everyone gets along with eachother except for the goruami who chases everyone. the two ctenopomas do nip an chase each other. they still maintain a steady diet of freeze dried shrmp with biweekly treats of frozen blood worms and brine shrimp and a monthly treat of small live feeder fish or shrimp- but the fish are a cooler food to watch!


----------

